# Safa Rigs?



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey guys, i've heard a lot about these 'safa rigs' and i've been wondering where I could find them. The prices range would be helpful too.

Cheers


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Gotta make em yourself Banky. Although the pulsator rigs are much the same and I think they sell for about $15-$20 a piece through Australian Kayak Specialists - DennisT.

Instructions on the second page of the Spanish Mackeral fish of the month thread http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=43581&start=15

Kev


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Kev i'll give it a shot


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I tried one these last week also, they swim a bait very well.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=93&t=65892&p=707187#p707187


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

salticrak said:


> Banky,what do ya think you have been making mate?


Paully i want to see how muh they are so i know what price.


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

salticrak said:


> banky,check these out,they're the ducks nuts.http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=65935


They look pretty good salti.


----------

